

Remote work - amourgh

Hello HN,<p><pre><code>   For the last two years,i have been doing consulting with big co.Now i don&#x27;t have any client.
   I&#x27;m looking for remote jobs if you can help.

    I have experience with:
     database:sql server,postgresql,oracle
     backend:asp.net ,asp.net mvc ,python,
     front:html,jquery
     other trades :c++,wpf&#x2F;mvvm,Java
     willing to learn nodejs,android dev
</code></pre>
Best Regards,<p>PS:i&#x27;m not a native english speaker.
======
gus_massa
[Remove the two spaces before each sentence to not trigger the "code" mode.
Add a blank line to separate paragraphs.]

There is a official "Who want's to be hired?" / "freelancers" post the first
day of each month. You should post there, it's very popular. Be alert, because
it's in a few days. (There is also a simultaneous "Who is hiring post?" that
you should read.)

Last month editions for reference:

Who wants to be hired?:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9127238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9127238)
(109 points, 25 days ago, 183 comments)

Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9127243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9127243)
(130 points, 25 days ago, 163 comments)

Who is hiring?:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9127232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9127232)
(408 points, 25 days ago, 696 comments)

------
jasonlint
You can check this list: [https://github.com/RichardLitt/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/RichardLitt/awesome-remote-job) curated by the guy
responsible for "The User is Drunk":
[http://theuserisdrunk.com](http://theuserisdrunk.com).

~~~
cotsog
This is actually a fork that is less up to date than the original[0].

[0] [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

